# Sexiest bass, baritone & tenor builder



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Same rules as the soprano builder so come on girls. Plenty of candidates on here.

*Simon Keenlyside (+1)
Jonas Kaufmann (+1)
John Relyea (+1)*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Same rules as the soprano builder so *come on girls.*


and boys.

*Jonas Kaufmann (+2)*

Simon Keenlyside (+1)
John Relyea (+1)
*Plácido Domingo (+1)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+1)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sure, I'll participate. My three votes:

1. Anna Netrebko
2. Anna Netrebko
3. Anna Netrebko



Like I've just said in the Jonas Kaufmann thread, these guys are not squeezable, not soft, not silky, they don't have boobs, and they are hairy.

So I can't vote for them. Sorry.:lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

See, we're much more open minded than you. We don't mind the yuckiness of all the squeezy/floppy/cushiony bits, we'll still play.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> See, we're much more open minded than you. We don't mind the yuckiness of all the squeezy/floppy/cushiony bits, we'll still play.


I'm not open minded. My mind is rather fixated on those squeezable, soft, booby thingies.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Sure, I'll participate. My three votes:
> 
> 1. Anna Netrebko
> 2. Anna Netrebko
> ...


The ladies have participated in the sopranos contest, so now it's our turn to be good sports and participate in their contest as well. If it's boobs you want you can always vote for Pavarotti.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+3)*

*Plácido Domingo (+2)*

Simon Keenlyside (+1)
John Relyea (+1)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+1)
*Jose Carreras ((+1)*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> The ladies have participated in the sopranos contest, so now it's our turn to be good sports and participate in their contest as well. *If it's boobs you want you can always vote for Pavarotti.*


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It's matter of revaluation, Almaviva, so far you thought about which soprano has the best ****. Well, now it's time to find male equivalent for them, how about dicks? Which tenors and baritones have the best dicks? Think and vote for them.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> It's matter of revaluation, Almaviva, so far you thought about which soprano has the best ****. Well, now it's time to find male equivalent for them, how about dicks? Which tenors and baritones have the best dicks? Think and vote for them.


Are pictures of the dicks available for comparison?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Pictures of soprano **** are not freely avaiable either but you managed to get acquaintance while watching DVDs and stuff. Try same with dicks, instead of gazing into clavelages try too look at flys, it can't be that no dick ever slipped out from tenor pants... just be attentive.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Gabriel Bermudez in Les mamelles de Tirésias.

I think it's hilarious, it's supposed to be about boobs but look what you get instead:lol:.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> The ladies have participated in the sopranos contest, so now it's our turn to be good sports and participate in their contest as well. If it's boobs you want you can always vote for Pavarotti.


But see, Gaston, the ladies are wired differently. Look at ladies' magazines, they have plenty of pictures of beautiful women there in different hairdos, clothing, underwear... they like to see how the other women look. A woman once told me that ladies dress up not exactly to be attractive to guys, but rather to show off to the other women.:lol:

So, they do have clear notions of how attractive other women are.

We guys, sincerely, don't really care that much for how the other guys look. I guess I can objectively say that Villazón looks like Mr. Bean and I know that our dear female friends here seem to believe that Jonas Kaufmann is handsome, which he probably is. So going by usual masculine beauty conventions, I guess I can point to 3 or 4 of those artists who look OK - say, Domingo, Keenlyside, Kaufmann, and - unfortunately, that evil Schrott who took Anna off the market. But I'd be hard pressed to think of anybody else beyond these four.

So, I could go by fach. Probably the really fat and pudgy ones won't qualify, therefore it's hard to find tenors who would make the list, beyond Domingo and Kaufmann. That Russian guy with the white hair? Eewwww!!!

Even when I think of the baritones who generally are closer to said usual masculine beauty conventions, I can't really tell. Singing-wise, I love Bryn Terfel, but I really have no idea whether ladies would find him attractive (apparently not, given some comments on the Don Giovanni poll). When I see operas with him, my ears may be paying attention to what he's singing, but my eyes are glued on the soprano... He does have a weird, comical face, though, so I guess not.

So, take a bass. Is René Pape handsome? Sincerely, I have no clue.

One of these days Natalie posted a picture of Flórez and a model (not a singer, it's a silent role) from the Rigoletto production, sporting the head of an eagle, and a gorgeous, shapely, naked breast. Natalie said that the eagle head was weird or disruptive or something, and my answer was, "what eagle head?":lol:

I meant that my eyes were certainly glued to another area of that picture, to the point that I wouldn't even pay attention to that huge eagle head. Do you think that in these circumstances I would pay attention to Flórez's face, when I couldn't even notice the eagle?

Like I said, *I* find them all non-squeezable, non-soft, non-silky, non-booby (man boobs? Thanks, but no, thanks), and hairy.:devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Gabriel Bermudez in Les mamelles de Tirésias.
> 
> I think it's hilarious, it's supposed to be about boobs but look what you get instead:lol:.


Rather smallish dick, huh? Is this what goes as a good looking dick these days?:lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> We guys, sincerely, don't really care that much for how the other guys look.


 Not true das ist. It's just there is no sexual context, but I find a lot of pleasure in seeing composers and musicians that look like noble demi-gods of art. That doubles my admiration for them. Recently, Domingo's appearance in Tosca-movie gave me a lot of satisfaction because it was much easier for me to symathise with Cavaradossi who actually looked like passionate and handsome Italian painter.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Pictures of soprano **** are not freely avaiable either but you managed to get acquaintance while watching DVDs and stuff. Try same with dicks, instead of gazing into clavelages try too look at flys, it can't be that no dick ever slipped out from tenor pants... just be attentive.


Is this method really tested and tried, Aramis? Can you recommend the method? If yes, I'd assume that you have tested it yourself, so, what dicks do you recommend as worthy of our votes?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Not true das ist. It's just there is no sexual context, but I find a lot of pleasure in seeing composers and musicians that look like noble demi-gods of art. That doubles my admiration for them. Recently, Domingo's appearance in Tosca-movie gave me a lot of satisfaction because it was much easier for me to symathise with Cavaradossi who actually looked like passionate and handsome Italian painter.


I think Anna Netrebko is a noble demi-godess of art. But I haven't thought of Domingo this way.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I think Anna Netrebko is a noble demi-godess of art.


This > Netrebko:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> This > Netrebko:


But I can't see any dick! How am I supposed to be able to compare?

Edit - Poor ladies, I think we're spoling their thread...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Rather smallish dick, huh? Is this what goes as a good looking dick these days?:lol:


I wouldn't know, and let's be honest, it's you guys going on and on about dicks.

As far as I'm concerned dicks are profoundly irrelevant in the good-looking stakes.

Nice pert bottoms, on the other hand...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> it's you guys going on and on about dicks.


Well, but you were the one who actually posted a picture, Natalie...



> As far as I'm concerned dicks are profoundly irrelevant in the good-looking stakes.
> 
> Nice pert bottoms, on the other hand...


See? That's what I mean. We guys have no clue. We don't even know what exactly you gals find beautiful. We thought you cared for dicks, but then, no.

In these circumstances, how would we meaningfully participate of the game?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Well, but you were the one who actually posted a picture, Natalie...


Yup, but it was his butt I was perving at.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

This thread has gotten ridickulous. 

(Haha, I made a pun in poor taste.)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> This thread has gotten ridickulous.
> 
> (Haha, I made a pun in poor taste.)


Excrutiating.

Now, how about voting?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Now, how about voting?


I'm afraid I don't know my opera singers very well. 

I'll have to visit the "Gorgeous Baritones..." thread.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I'm afraid I don't know my opera singers very well.
> 
> I'll have to visit the "Gorgeous Baritones..." thread.


You won't be disappointed. 

*Jonas Kaufmann (+4)*

Plácido Domingo (+2)
*Simon Keenlyside (+2)*

John Relyea (+1)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+1)
Jose Carreras (+1)
*Erwin Schrott (+1)*

and in the interests of fair play

Anna Netrebko (+1)
Anna Netrebko (+1)
Anna Netrebko (+1)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Almaviva bragging:*



> Rather smallish dick, huh? Is this what goes as a good looking dick these days?


I guess you're not better when you're under the shower!

LOL

Martin, realistic


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+5)*

*Plácido Domingo (+3)*
Simon Keenlyside (+2)

John Relyea (+1)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+1)
Jose Carreras (+1)
Erwin Schrott (+1)
*Christopher Maltman (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Nice pert bottoms, on the other hand...


and a nice flat stomach. Please no six-packs - that's just narcissism. I want a guy to take care of his body but not so it shows too much.

This will do nicely


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess you're not better when you're under the shower!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin, realistic


It depends. Cold shower or hot shower?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> and a nice flat stomach. Please no six-packs - that's just narcissism. I want a guy to take care of his body but not so it shows too much.
> 
> This will do nicely


And this:






Of course a handsome face and even a good voice help! And no dead hamster beards.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*in a Romantic mood*

I don't think these romantic girls are thinking about dicks...Are they?
BTW we cannot show ours here...I don't think it is a porno thread....Girls won't show their treasures either..will they?

I'm pretty sure there are plenty of sites like that! Personally I don't go.

I am satisfied for now and I think my wife is satisfied too....I work out 3 to 4 times a week I am really in shape...Maybe you can see me at the beach in Cuba (last year) on a photo I have...

Lets put some Chopin....

Martin...romantic.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's luurrvly

2001 interview



> ... Maltman gets his fair share of fan mail, most of it very wholesome. But I ask about a rumour I'd heard, that after Lucretia someone sent him a T-shirt with a request to send it back after he'd worn it. "That is new! I wish it had happened, that would be far more colourful! But it's amazing the things you hear about yourself. Apparently one of the reasons I gave a good performance in Lucretia was that I'd discovered I was gay and had come out. *Which my wife was very surprised about.*"


 :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't think these romantic girls are thinking about dicks...Are they?
> BTW we cannot show ours here...I don't think it is a porno thread....Girls won't show their treasures either..will they?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are plenty of sites like that! Personally I don't go.
> ...


Martin, it's all tongue-in-cheek. I find this thread hilarious.:lol:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+6)*

*Plácido Domingo (+4)*

Simon Keenlyside (+2)
*Jose Carreras (+2)*

John Relyea (+1)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+1)
Erwin Schrott (+1)
Christopher Maltman (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't think these romantic girls are thinking about dicks...Are they?


Martin is right though, really it's about men who can make you believe that they are the Romantic hero they are impersonating.

Unfortunately that's usually the baritone, the tenor is often a tubby little guy with a beard.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Unfortunately that's usually the baritone, the tenor is often a tubby little guy with a beard.


I have all you're asking for except a good voice.

LOL

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

There are exceptions

James Valenti


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> ...
> One of these days Natalie posted a picture of Flórez and a model (not a singer, it's a silent role) from the Rigoletto production, sporting the head of an eagle, and a gorgeous, shapely, naked breast. Natalie said that the eagle head was weird or disruptive or something, and my answer was, "what eagle head?":lol:


This one?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> We guys, sincerely, don't really care that much for how the other guys look.
> 
> Like I said, *I* find them all non-squeezable, non-soft, non-silky, non-booby (man boobs? Thanks, but no, thanks), and hairy.:devil:


It doesn't matter that you find them non-squeezable - it's about who you think that the ladies find squeezable. Look at it this way: If you wanted to seduce Anna, who's looks do you think would give you the most chance of succes?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> It doesn't matter that you find them non-squeezable - it's about who you think that the ladies find squeezable. Look at it this way: *If you wanted to seduce Anna, who's looks do you think would give you the most chance of succes*?


That's right Gaston, put it in terms he can understand! :trp: :tiphat:


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Jonas Kaufmann gets a point from me too. Who says he's not squeezable? 








wouldn't mind being Anja Harteros for a minute.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Surprised there's no votes for JDF yet. I thought women liked the sexy latin lover type.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*To squeeze or not to squeeze...that is de kuestion*

It doesn't matter that you find them non-squeezable - it's about who you think that the ladies find squeezable. Look at it this way: If you wanted to seduce Anna, who's looks do you think would give you the most chance of succes? 

Definitely girls have something to squeeze me (no to strong, please!)....and it wil become more interesting at the same time!

Following the people here...

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Definitely girls have something to squeeze me (no to strong, please!)....


Right this is definitely getting gross







, thought you were an advocate of romance Martin.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Surprised there's no votes for JDF yet. I thought women liked the sexy latin lover type.


He's rather wholesome and has too many gleamy white teeth.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> If you wanted to seduce Anna, who's looks do you think would give you the most chance of succes?


Huh... mine?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

karenpat said:


> Jonas Kaufmann gets a point from me too. Who says he's not squeezable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karen Patricia, you're misundestanding me. I like to squeeze boobs. One in each hand and then, squeeze, squeeze, you give them a little gentle squeeze. Divine!

These guys are definitely not squeezable!:scold:


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

haha, nothing wrong to have different preferences on what the word squeezable means though, right?.... btw is it so hard to see it from a straight woman's perspective... I can still see why you like Anna Netrebko so much, because I'm not blind.

About JDF, he's a little too "polished" good-looking I think. And he looks like he knows it...But great voice though.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+7)*

Plácido Domingo (+4)

*Simon Keenlyside (+3)*

Jose Carreras (+2)
*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)*

John Relyea (+1)
Erwin Schrott (+1)
Christopher Maltman (+1)

I mean, what's not to like about this gorgeous hunk?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Are countertenors allowed?

*Jonas Kaufmann (+8)*

Plácido Domingo (+4)

Simon Keenlyside (+3)

*Erwin Schrott (+2)*
Jose Carreras (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)

John Relyea (+1)
Christopher Maltman (+1)
*Andreas Scholl (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Are countertenors allowed?


 Of course. All males are very welcome (including those who bat for the other side)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

karenpat said:


> haha, nothing wrong to have different preferences on what the word squeezable means though, right?.... btw is it so hard to see it from a straight woman's perspective... I can still see why you like Anna Netrebko so much, because I'm not blind.


No, of course there is nothing wrong with it!:tiphat:
Vive la différence!

And thanks for acknowledging my Anna's gorgeousness.:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Romantic....but like jokes*



> Right this is definitely getting gross, thought you were an advocate of romance Martin.


Well...I made a joke, I'm sorry...Somebody else started, not me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+7)*

*Plácido Domingo (+5)*

Simon Keenlyside (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Jose Carreras (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)

John Relyea (+1)
Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
*Nathan Gunn (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Are countertenors allowed?


Of course.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+8)*

*Plácido Domingo (+6)*

Simon Keenlyside (+3)
*Jose Carreras (+3)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)

John Relyea (+1)
Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nathan Gunn (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Of course.


Sorry, I cut and posted Aksel's list and left that in.

Much as I love the sound of countertenors and particularly Andreas Scholl, I actually don't find a single one attractive.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Myaskovsky2002: -6

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Myaskovsky2002: -6
> 
> Martin


:lol:

Well if Anna can be an honorary guest at my (aka Prince Orlovsky's) party then you are invited.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*going down!*

Myaskovsky: -9!

Martin, a bit worried


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

jhar26 said:


> *Jonas Kaufmann (+8)*
> 
> *Plácido Domingo (+6)*
> 
> ...


This thread cracks me up! Forgive me for being a bit off topic, who is the piano player in your avatar?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Are you speaking about me?*



> This thread cracks me up! Forgive me for being a bit off topic, who is the piano player in your avatar?


A piano player?....Well a bit more than that

Никола́й Я́ковлевич Мяско́вский

Nikolay Myaskovsky

Good night

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+9)*

Plácido Domingo (+6)

*Simon Keenlyside (+4)*

Jose Carreras (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
*John Relyea (+2)*

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nathan Gunn (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+10)*

*Plácido Domingo (+7)*

Simon Keenlyside (+4)
*Jose Carreras (+4)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
John Relyea (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nathan Gunn (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

tdc said:


> This thread cracks me up! Forgive me for being a bit off topic, who is the piano player in your avatar?


Martha Argerich


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Marta is Argentinian*

She's so old now...LOL I didn't recognize her...I am Argentinian too...But alas, I play the piano as you play the harp (I hope you don't play the harp very well....LOL). She was married to our ex-coductor in Montreal, Charles Dutoit. We changed him for a better and more humble conductor: Kent Nagano, (born November 22, 1951). 15 days before me! Sagittarius also! This guy must be cool!

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+11)*

*Plácido Domingo (+8)*

*Simon Keenlyside (+5)*

Jose Carreras (+4)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
John Relyea (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nathan Gunn (+1)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Plàcido Doming: +70


This "game" is kind of gnirob.

Martin
P.S. Please close this diputs thread


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Plàcido Doming: +70
> 
> This "game" is kind of gnirob.
> 
> ...


You don't have to comment in it if you don't want to, Martin. And why close it? It's no more than a celebration of the sexiness that is some male opera singers.

Oh, and:

*Jonas Kaufmann (+12)*

Plácido Domingo (+8)

Simon Keenlyside (+5)

Jose Carreras (+4)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
John Relyea (+2)
*Nathan Gunn (+2)*

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

how could I have forgotten Ildebrando?!!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> You don't have to comment in it if you don't want to, Martin. And why close it? It's no more than a celebration of the sexiness that is some male opera singers.


I've put Martin on my ignore list, it's got to the stage where his disruptive/negative/irrelevant posts are spoiling my pleasure at being here.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Plàcido Doming: +70
> 
> This "game" is kind of gnirob.
> 
> ...


You should know by now that these (especially the "close this stupid thread" one) are exactly the type of comments that could get you into trouble. I would advise you not to talk like that again. I know it will probably be in vain, but don't tell us that we didn't warn you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> You should know by now that these (especially the "close this stupid thread" one) are exactly the type of comments that could get you into trouble. I would advise you not to talk like that again. I know it will probably be in vain, but don't tell us that we didn't warn you.
> __________________


It is already done. Thank you. I love the freedom we have here...
Congrats for your interesting thread...

Bye

Martin


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

Jonas Kaufmann (+12)
*Plácido Domingo (+9)*
Simon Keenlyside (+5)
Jose Carreras (+4)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
John Relyea (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)
Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
*Guido Loconsolo(+1)*

*Paata Burchuladze(+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+13)*

Plácido Domingo (+9)

*Simon Keenlyside (+6)*

Jose Carreras (+4)

*John Relyea (+3)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Guido Loconsolo (+1)
Paata Burchuladze (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+14)*

*Plácido Domingo (+10)*

Simon Keenlyside (+6)

*Jose Carreras (+5)*

John Relyea (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Guido Loconsolo (+1)
Paata Burchuladze (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+15)*

*Plácido Domingo (+11)*

Simon Keenlyside (+6)

Jose Carreras (+5)
John Relyea (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Guido Loconsolo (+1)
Paata Burchuladze (+1)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+16)*

Plácido Domingo (+11)

*Simon Keenlyside (+7)*

Jose Carreras (+5)
*John Relyea (+4)*

Short clip of John Relyea who celebrated his 39th birthday yesterday.

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Guido Loconsolo (+1)
Paata Burchuladze (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

Jonas Kaufmann (+16)

*Plácido Domingo (+12)*

Simon Keenlyside (+7)

Jose Carreras (+5)
John Relyea (+4)
* Guido Loconsolo (+2)*
*Paata Burchuladze (+2)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+17)*

*Plácido Domingo (+13)*

Simon Keenlyside (+7)

*Jose Carreras (+6)*

John Relyea (+4)
Guido Loconsolo (+2)
Paata Burchuladze (+2)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)

Christopher Maltman (+1)
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+18)*

*Plácido Domingo (+14)*

Simon Keenlyside (+7)

Jose Carreras (+6)

John Relyea (+4)

Guido Loconsolo (+2)
Paata Burchuladze (+2)
Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)
*Christopher Maltman (+2)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kaufmann (+19)*

*Plácido Domingo (+15)*

Simon Keenlyside (+7)
*Jose Carreras (+7)*

John Relyea (+4)

Guido Loconsolo (+2)
Paata Burchuladze (+2)
Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Nathan Gunn (+2)
Christopher Maltman (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

*# 1: Jonas Kaufmann (+20)*

Plácido Domingo (+15)

Simon Keenlyside (+7)
Jose Carreras (+7)

John Relyea (+4)

*Nathan Gunn (+3)
Christopher Maltman (+3)*

Guido Loconsolo (+2)
Paata Burchuladze (+2)
Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

# 1: Jonas Kaufmann (+20)

*Plácido Domingo (+16)*

Simon Keenlyside (+7)
Jose Carreras (+7)

John Relyea (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Christopher Maltman (+3)

*Guido Loconsolo (+3) *
*Paata Burchuladze (+3)*
Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Very interesting site*

I like the variety of the "information" you provide.

Thank you

Martin ( I shouldn't have a warning for this....LOL)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann

Plácido Domingo (+16)

*Simon Keenlyside (+8)*






Jose Carreras (+7)

*John Relyea (+5)*






Nathan Gunn (+3)
Christopher Maltman (+3)
Guido Loconsolo (+3)
Paata Burchuladze (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)*






Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann

*Plácido Domingo (+17)*

*Simon Keenlyside (+9)*

Jose Carreras (+7)

John Relyea (+5)

*Christopher Maltman (+4)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Guido Loconsolo (+3)
Paata Burchuladze (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I'll play once.

#1 Jonas Kaufmann

*Plácido Domingo (+18)*

*Simon Keenlyside (+10)*

Jose Carreras (+7)

*John Relyea (+6)*

Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Guido Loconsolo (+3)
Paata Burchuladze (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+2)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't seen René Kollo...in your discussion...

He is a wonderrful singer.













.....wonderful, wonderwar!

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> OK, I'll play once.




#1 Jonas Kaufmann

Plácido Domingo (+18)

*Simon Keenlyside (+11)*

Jose Carreras (+7) 
*John Relyea (+7)*

Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Guido Loconsolo (+3)
Paata Burchuladze (+3) 
*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+3)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann

*Plácido Domingo (+19)*

Simon Keenlyside (+11)

*Jose Carreras (+8)*

John Relyea (+7)

Christopher Maltman (+4)
*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+4)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Guido Loconsolo (+3)
Paata Burchuladze (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann

*#2Plácido Domingo *

Simon Keenlyside (+11)

Jose Carreras (+8)

John Relyea (+7)
*Guido Loconsolo (+4)*
*Paata Burchuladze (+4)*
Christopher Maltman (+4)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Erwin Schrott (+2)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+12)*

Jose Carreras (+8)

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+5)*

John Relyea (+7)
Guido Loconsolo (+4)
Paata Burchuladze (+4)
Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Erwin Schrott (+2)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+1)*


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+12)

*Jose Carreras (+9)*

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+6)*

John Relyea (+7)
Guido Loconsolo (+4)
Paata Burchuladze (+4)
Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Erwin Schrott (+2)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+2)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+2)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+12)

Jose Carreras (+9)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+6)

John Relyea (+7)
*Guido Loconsolo (+5)*
*Paata Burchuladze (+5)*
Christopher Maltman (+4)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+3)*
Nathan Gunn (+3)
Erwin Schrott (+2)

Ruggero Raimondi (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+13)*

Jose Carreras (+9)

*John Relyea (+8)*

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+6)

Guido Loconsolo (+5)
Paata Burchuladze (+5)

Christopher Maltman (+4)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+4)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Ruggero Raimondi (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+14)*

Jose Carreras (+9)

John Relyea (+8)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+6)

Guido Loconsolo (+5)
Paata Burchuladze (+5)

Christopher Maltman (+4)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+3)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)
*Nicolas Rivenq (+1)*


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+14)

*Jose Carreras (+10)*

John Relyea (+8)

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+7)*

Guido Loconsolo (+5)
Paata Burchuladze (+5)

Christopher Maltman (+4)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+4)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+4)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+15)*

Jose Carreras (+10)

*John Relyea (+9)*

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+8)*

Guido Loconsolo (+5)
Paata Burchuladze (+5)

Christopher Maltman (+4)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+4)
Ruggero Raimondi (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+15)

Jose Carreras (+10)

John Relyea (+9)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+8)
*
Guido Loconsolo (+6)*
*Paata Burchuladze (+6)*
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+5)*
Christopher Maltman (+4)

Ruggero Raimondi (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+16)*

Jose Carreras (+10)

John Relyea (+9)
*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+9)*

Guido Loconsolo (+6)
Paata Burchuladze (+6)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+5)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+5)*

Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+17)*

Jose Carreras (+10)
*John Relyea (+10)*










Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+9)

Guido Loconsolo (+6)
Paata Burchuladze (+6)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+5)
Ruggero Raimondi (+5)

Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+2)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> #*John Relyea (+10)*


Must say he's looking pretty good there.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Must say he's looking pretty good there.


I somehow find the person on the left prettier and sexier.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Carmen dressed in black?*

like a black widow..............................

Martin


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+17)

*Jose Carreras (+11)*

John Relyea (+10)

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+10)*

Guido Loconsolo (+6)
Paata Burchuladze (+6)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+6)*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+5)

Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I somehow find the person on the left prettier and sexier.


Oh was there someone else in the picture?


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+17)

Jose Carreras (+11)

John Relyea (+10)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+10)

*Guido Loconsolo (+7)*
*Paata Burchuladze (+7)*
Ruggero Raimondi (+6)

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+6)*

Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+18)*

Jose Carreras (+11)

John Relyea (+10)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+10)

Guido Loconsolo (+7)
Paata Burchuladze (+7)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+7)*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+6)

Christopher Maltman (+4)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+3)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

*Simon Keenlyside (+19)*

Jose Carreras (+11)
*John Relyea (+11)*

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+10)

Guido Loconsolo (+7)
Paata Burchuladze (+7)
Ruggero Raimondi (+7)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+6)

*Christopher Maltman (+5)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+19)

*Jose Carreras (+12)*

John Relyea (+11)

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+11)*

*Ruggero Raimondi (+8)*

Guido Loconsolo (+7)
Paata Burchuladze (+7)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+6)

Christopher Maltman (+5)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo

Simon Keenlyside (+19)

Jose Carreras (+12)

John Relyea (+11)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+11)

Ruggero Raimondi (+8)

*Guido Loconsolo (+8)*
*Paata Burchuladze (+8)*

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+7)*

Christopher Maltman (+5)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
*#3 Simon Keenlyside*

Jose Carreras (+12)

John Relyea (+11)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+11)

*Ruggero Raimondi (+9)*

Guido Loconsolo (+8)
Paata Burchuladze (+8)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+7)

*Christopher Maltman (+6)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Jose Carreras (+12)
*John Relyea (+12)*
*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+12)*

Ruggero Raimondi (+9)

Guido Loconsolo (+8)
Paata Burchuladze (+8)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+7)

Christopher Maltman (+6)

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+4)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+13)*

Jose Carreras (+12)
John Relyea (+12)

*Ruggero Raimondi (+10)*

Guido Loconsolo (+8)
Paata Burchuladze (+8)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+7)

Christopher Maltman (+6)

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+5)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+13)
*John Relyea (+13)*

Jose Carreras (+12)

Ruggero Raimondi (+10)

Guido Loconsolo (+8)
Paata Burchuladze (+8)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+7)
*Christopher Maltman (+7)*

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Nicolas Rivenq (+1)


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+13)
John Relyea (+13)
*Jose Carreras (+13)*

Ruggero Raimondi (+10)

*Paata Burchuladze (+9)*

Guido Loconsolo (+8)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+7)
Christopher Maltman (+7)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
*Nicolas Rivenq (+2)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+13)
John Relyea (+13)
Jose Carreras (+13)

Ruggero Raimondi (+10)

*Paata Burchuladze (+10)*

*Guido Loconsolo (+9)*

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+8)*
Christopher Maltman (+7)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Nicolas Rivenq (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+13)
John Relyea (+13)
Jose Carreras (+13)
*Paata Burchuladze (+11)*
Ruggero Raimondi (+10)

*Guido Loconsolo (+10)*
*
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+9)*
Christopher Maltman (+7)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Nicolas Rivenq (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+14)*

John Relyea (+13)
Jose Carreras (+13)

Paata Burchuladze (+11)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+11)*

Guido Loconsolo (+10)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+9)
Christopher Maltman (+7)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
*Nicolas Rivenq (+3)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+15)*

*Jose Carreras (+14)*

John Relyea (+13)

*Ruggero Raimondi (+12)*

Paata Burchuladze (+11)

Guido Loconsolo (+10)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+9)
Christopher Maltman (+7)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+16)*

Jose Carreras (+14)
*John Relyea (+14)*

Ruggero Raimondi (+12)

Paata Burchuladze (+11)

Guido Loconsolo (+10)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+9)
*Christopher Maltman (+8)*

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+16)

Jose Carreras (+14)
John Relyea (+14)

Ruggero Raimondi (+12)

*Paata Burchuladze (+12)*

*Guido Loconsolo (+11)*

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+10)*
Christopher Maltman (+8)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+16)

Jose Carreras (+14)
John Relyea (+14)

Ruggero Raimondi (+12)

Paata Burchuladze (+12)

Guido Loconsolo (+11)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+10)
Christopher Maltman (+8)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)

*Rod Gilfry (+1)*

*Mikhail Petrenko (+1)*

*Ian Bostridge (+1)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Gaston (or somebody) could you slightly edit Sieglinde's list & *bold* her choice?

@ Siegline - original guidance notes. You can increase a vote by one or add your own (which you did) & *bold* your choice.

As you can see us gals got bored with the 'lovely sopranos builder' & wanted a bit more testosterone on the board.

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+16)

*John Relyea (+15)*

Jose Carreras (+14)

Ruggero Raimondi (+12)
Paata Burchuladze (+12)

Guido Loconsolo (+11)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+10)

*Christopher Maltman (+9)*

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+7)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Rod Gilfry (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+17)*
John Relyea (+15)

Jose Carreras (+14)

*Ruggero Raimondi (+13)*

Paata Burchuladze (+12)

Guido Loconsolo (+11)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+10)

Christopher Maltman (+9)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+7)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
*Rod Gilfry (+2)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+18)*

*John Relyea (+16)*

Jose Carreras (+14)

Ruggero Raimondi (+13)

Paata Burchuladze (+12)

Guido Loconsolo (+11)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+10)
*Christopher Maltman (+10)*

Mariusz Kwiecień (+7)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Rod Gilfry (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (+19)*

John Relyea (+16)

*Jose Carreras (+15)*

*Ruggero Raimondi (+14)*

Paata Burchuladze (+12)

Guido Loconsolo (+11)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+10)
Christopher Maltman (+10)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+7)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Rod Gilfry (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
*#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky*

John Relyea (+16)

Jose Carreras (+15)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+15)*

Paata Burchuladze (+12)

Guido Loconsolo (+11)
*Christopher Maltman (+11)*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+10)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+7)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Rod Gilfry (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

John Relyea (+16)

Jose Carreras (+15)
Ruggero Raimondi (+15)

*Paata Burchuladze (+13)*

*Guido Loconsolo (+12)*
Christopher Maltman (+11)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+11)*
Mariusz Kwiecień (+7)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)
Rod Gilfry (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

*John Relyea (+17)*

Jose Carreras (+15)
Ruggero Raimondi (+15)

Paata Burchuladze (+13)

Guido Loconsolo (+12)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+12)*

Christopher Maltman (+11)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+7)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)
*Rod Gilfry (+3)*

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

John Relyea (+17)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+16)*

Jose Carreras (+15)
Paata Burchuladze (+13)

Guido Loconsolo (+12)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+12)
*Christopher Maltman (+12)*

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+8)* Coming to a cinema near you in the Met Live in HD 2011-12 Don Giovanni.










Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

*John Relyea (+18)*

Ruggero Raimondi (+16)

Jose Carreras (+15)

Paata Burchuladze (+13)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+13)*

Guido Loconsolo (+12)

Christopher Maltman (+12)

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+9)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

John Relyea (+18)

*Ruggero Raimondi (+17)*

*Jose Carreras (+16)*

Paata Burchuladze (+13)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+13)

Guido Loconsolo (+12)

Christopher Maltman (+12)

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+10)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Nicolas Rivenq (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

John Relyea (+18)
*Ruggero Raimondi (+18)*

Jose Carreras (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+13)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+13)

Guido Loconsolo (+12)
Christopher Maltman (+12)

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+11)*

*Nicolas Rivenq (+4)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

John Relyea (+18)
Ruggero Raimondi (+18)

Jose Carreras (+16)

*Paata Burchuladze (+14)*
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+13)

*Guido Loconsolo (+13)*
Christopher Maltman (+12)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+11)

*Nicolas Rivenq (+5)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky

*John Relyea (+19)*
*Ruggero Raimondi (+19)*

Jose Carreras (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+14)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+14)*

Guido Loconsolo (+13)
Christopher Maltman (+12)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+11)

Nicolas Rivenq (+5)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
*#5 John Relyea*
*#6 Ruggero Raimondi*

Jose Carreras (+16)

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)*

Paata Burchuladze (+14)

Guido Loconsolo (+13)

Christopher Maltman (+12)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+11)

Nicolas Rivenq (+5)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

Jose Carreras (+16)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)

Paata Burchuladze (+14)

*Guido Loconsolo (+14)*

Christopher Maltman (+12)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+11)

*Nicolas Rivenq (+6)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

*Erwin Schrott (+3)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

Jose Carreras (+16)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)

Paata Burchuladze (+14)

Guido Loconsolo (+14)

*Christopher Maltman (+13)*

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+12)*

*Nicolas Rivenq (+7)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

*Jose Carreras (+17)*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)

Paata Burchuladze (+14)

Guido Loconsolo (+14)

Christopher Maltman (+13)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+13)*

*Nicolas Rivenq (+8)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Erwin Schrott (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

*Jose Carreras (+18)*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)
*
Guido Loconsolo (+15)*
Paata Burchuladze (+14)

Christopher Maltman (+13)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+13)

Nicolas Rivenq (+8)

*Erwin Schrott (+4)*
Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Mikhail Petrenko (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

I vote - Mikhail Petrenko bass




*
#1 Jonas Kaufmann*
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

Jose Carreras (+18)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)

Guido Loconsolo (+15)
Paata Burchuladze (+14)

*Christopher Maltman (+13)*
Mariusz Kwiecień (+13)

Nicolas Rivenq (+8)

*Erwin Schrott (+4)*
Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
*Mikhail Petrenko (+2)*
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi mik. These are the rules:
You can only vote for three people. 
You can't vote for anyone who is already in a place - at time of writing #1 to #6.
When you vote for a singer you need to add another point to their results - I've edited your post above so I can vote:



mik said:


> #1 Jonas Kaufmann
> #2 Plácido Domingo
> #3 Simon Keenlyside
> #4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
> ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

Jose Carreras (+18)

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)
Guido Loconsolo (+15)
*Christopher Maltman (+15)*

Paata Burchuladze (+14)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+14)*

*Nicolas Rivenq (+9)*

Erwin Schrott (+5)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Mikhail Petrenko (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

Jose Carreras (+18)
*Guido Loconsolo (+16)*
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+15)

Christopher Maltman (+15)

*Paata Burchuladze (+15)*
Mariusz Kwiecień (+14)

Nicolas Rivenq (+9)

*Erwin Schrott (+6)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Mikhail Petrenko (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

*Jose Carreras (+19)*

Guido Loconsolo (+16)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+16)*
*Christopher Maltman (+16)*

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

Mariusz Kwiecień (+14)

Nicolas Rivenq (+9)

Erwin Schrott (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Mikhail Petrenko (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

Jose Carreras (+19)

*Christopher Maltman (+17)*

Guido Loconsolo (+16)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+15)*

*Nicolas Rivenq (+10)*

Erwin Schrott (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Mikhail Petrenko (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
*#7Jose Carreras*

Christopher Maltman (+17)

*Guido Loconsolo (+17)*
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+16)

*Paata Burchuladze (+16)*
Mariusz Kwiecień (+15)

Nicolas Rivenq (+10)

Erwin Schrott (+6)

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)

Mikhail Petrenko (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi

Jose Carreras (+19)

Christopher Maltman (+17)

Guido Loconsolo (+16)
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+16)*
Nicolas Rivenq (+10)

*Erwin Schrott (+7)*

Nathan Gunn (+3)
Rod Gilfry (+3)
*
Mikhail Petrenko (+3)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
*#7Jose Carreras*

Christopher Maltman (+17)
*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+17)*

Guido Loconsolo (+16)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

Nicolas Rivenq (+10)

Erwin Schrott (+7)

*Nathan Gunn (+4)*

Rod Gilfry (+3)
Mikhail Petrenko (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7Jose Carreras
*
Christopher Maltman (+18)*
Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+17)

Guido Loconsolo (+16)
Mariusz Kwiecień (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

Nicolas Rivenq (+10)

*Erwin Schrott (+8)*

Nathan Gunn (+4)

Rod Gilfry (+3)
*Mikhail Petrenko (+4)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7Jose Carreras
*
Christopher Maltman (+19)*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+17)
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+17)*

Guido Loconsolo (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

*Nicolas Rivenq (+11)*

Erwin Schrott (+8)

Nathan Gunn (+4)
Mikhail Petrenko (+4)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
*#8 Christopher Maltman*

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+18)*
*Mariusz Kwiecień (+18)*

Guido Loconsolo (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

Nicolas Rivenq (+11)

Erwin Schrott (+8)

Nathan Gunn (+4)
Mikhail Petrenko (+4)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman

*Mariusz Kwiecień (+19)*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+18)

Guido Loconsolo (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

*Nicolas Rivenq (+12)*

*Erwin Schrott (+9)*

Nathan Gunn (+4)
Mikhail Petrenko (+4)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
*#9 Mariusz Kwiecień*

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+18)

Guido Loconsolo (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

Nicolas Rivenq (+12)

Erwin Schrott (+9)

*Nathan Gunn (+5)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+4)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
*Samuel Ramey (+1)*

I don't know when this was taken but he sure looks good on here


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I don't know when this was taken but he sure looks good on here


I reckon pictures of Sam "The Chest" Ramey look incomplete without a sight of his best "asset":










Cue Alma to say "eeewwww". Just cos he likes those ridiculous floppy things in that location.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I reckon pictures of Sam "The Chest" Ramey look incomplete without a sight of his best "asset":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

watching this at the moment


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+18)

Guido Loconsolo (+16)

Paata Burchuladze (+15)

*Nicolas Rivenq (+13)*

*Erwin Schrott (+10)*

*Nathan Gunn (+6)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+4)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
Samuel Ramey (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+18)

*Guido Loconsolo (+17)*

*Paata Burchuladze (+16)*

Nicolas Rivenq (+13)

*Erwin Schrott (+11)*

Nathan Gunn (+6)

Mikhail Petrenko (+4)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
Samuel Ramey (+1)
________________


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+18)

Guido Loconsolo (+17)

Paata Burchuladze (+16)

Nicolas Rivenq (+13)

*Erwin Schrott (+13)*

Nathan Gunn (+6)
*
Mikhail Petrenko (+5)*

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
*Samuel Ramey (+2)*
________________


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+18)

*Guido Loconsolo (+18)*

*Paata Burchuladze (+17)*

Nicolas Rivenq (+13)

Erwin Schrott (+13)

Nathan Gunn (+6)

Mikhail Petrenko (+5)

Rod Gilfry (+3)
*Samuel Ramey (+3)*
Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

*Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+19)*

Guido Loconsolo (+18)

Paata Burchuladze (+17)

Nicolas Rivenq (+13)
Erwin Schrott (+13)

*Nathan Gunn (+7)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+5)

*Samuel Ramey (+4)*

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+19)

Guido Loconsolo (+18)

Paata Burchuladze (+17)

Nicolas Rivenq (+13)
*Erwin Schrott (+14)*

Nathan Gunn (+7)
*
Mikhail Petrenko (+6)*
*
Samuel Ramey (+5)*

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+19)

Guido Loconsolo (+18)

Paata Burchuladze (+17)

*Nicolas Rivenq (+14)*
Erwin Schrott (+14)

*Nathan Gunn (+8)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+6)

Samuel Ramey (+5)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
*Charles Castronovo (+1)* Check him out in Mireille, what a voice!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Gotta say I'm surprised to see Ildebrando D'Arcangelo rating so low, comparatively. Lower than Carreras, really? Thought that tall, dark, and handsome was what the ladies liked.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Gotta say I'm surprised to see Ildebrando D'Arcangelo rating so low, comparatively. Lower than Carreras, really? Thought that tall, dark, and handsome was what the ladies liked.


He has fat lips.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahaha tough crowd


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#1 Jonas Kaufmann
#2 Plácido Domingo
#3 Simon Keenlyside
#4 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#5 John Relyea
#6 Ruggero Raimondi
#7 Jose Carreras
#8 Christopher Maltman
#9 Mariusz Kwiecień

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (+19)
*
Guido Loconsolo (+19)*

*Paata Burchuladze (+18)*
*
Nicolas Rivenq (+15)*
Erwin Schrott (+14)

Nathan Gunn (+8)

Mikhail Petrenko (+6)

Samuel Ramey (+5)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
Charles Castronovo (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
*#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo*



mamascarlatti said:


> Thick lips


Yes but he has nice legs










Guido Loconsolo (+19)

Paata Burchuladze (+18)

Nicolas Rivenq (+15)

Erwin Schrott (+14)

*Nathan Gunn (+9)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+6)
*Samuel Ramey (+6)*

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
Charles Castronovo (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
* #11 Guido Loconsolo*
*
Paata Burchuladze (+19)*

Nicolas Rivenq (+15)
*
Erwin Schrott (+15)*

Nathan Gunn (+9)

Mikhail Petrenko (+6)
Samuel Ramey (+6)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Ian Bostridge (+1)
Charles Castronovo (+1)


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo

Paata Burchuladze (+19)

Nicolas Rivenq (+15)
*
Erwin Schrott (+16)*

Nathan Gunn (+9)
*
Mikhail Petrenko (+7)*
Samuel Ramey (+6)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
*Ian Bostridge (+2)*
Charles Castronovo (+1)


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

Mikhail Petrenko - Leporello

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo

Paata Burchuladze (+19)

Nicolas Rivenq (+15)

*Erwin Schrott (+17)*

Nathan Gunn (+9)
*
Mikhail Petrenko (+8)*
Samuel Ramey (+6)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
*Ian Bostridge (+3)*
Charles Castronovo (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry mik, you can only vote once in 24 hours, even if you miss a day.

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo

Paata Burchuladze (+19)

*Nicolas Rivenq (+17)*
*Erwin Schrott (+17)*

Nathan Gunn (+9)

Mikhail Petrenko (+7)
Samuel Ramey (+6)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Ian Bostridge (+2)
*Charles Castronovo (+2)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
*#12 Paata Burchuladze *

*Nicolas Rivenq (+18)*
*Erwin Schrott (+18)*

Nathan Gunn (+9)

Mikhail Petrenko (+7)
Samuel Ramey (+6)

Rod Gilfry (+3)

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Charles Castronovo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## mik (Feb 25, 2011)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo

Paata Burchuladze (+19)

Nicolas Rivenq (+17)
*Erwin Schrott (+18)*

Nathan Gunn (+9)

*Mikhail Petrenko (+8)*
Samuel Ramey (+6)

*Rod Gilfry (+4)*

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Charles Castronovo (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've adjusted the scores to include Padrino's last vote.

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze

*Nicolas Rivenq (+19)*
Erwin Schrott (+19)

Nathan Gunn (+9)

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)
Samuel Ramey (+6)

*Rod Gilfry (+5)*

*Charles Castronovo (+3)*

Ian Bostridge (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze

Nicolas Rivenq (+19)
Erwin Schrott (+19)

*Nathan Gunn (+10)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

*Samuel Ramey (+7)*

Rod Gilfry (+5)

Charles Castronovo (+3)

Ian Bostridge (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
*Andrew Richards (+1)*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
*#13 Erwin Schrott*

Nicolas Rivenq (+19)

*Nathan Gunn (+11)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

Samuel Ramey (+7)

Rod Gilfry (+5)

Charles Castronovo (+3)

Ian Bostridge (+2)

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Andrew Richards (+1)
*Topi Lehtipuu (+1)*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
*#14 Nicolas Rivenq*

*Nathan Gunn (+12)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

Samuel Ramey (+7)

Rod Gilfry (+5)

Charles Castronovo (+3)

Ian Bostridge (+2)
*Andrew Richards (+2)*

Andreas Scholl (+1)
Topi Lehtipuu (+1)


----------



## padrino (Jan 7, 2011)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
#14 Nicolas Rivenq
*
Nathan Gunn (+13)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

*Samuel Ramey (+8)*

Rod Gilfry (+5)

Charles Castronovo (+3)

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Andrew Richards (+2)

*Andreas Scholl (+2)*
Topi Lehtipuu (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo

(I get the impression he's proud of his knighthood)



#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
#14 Nicolas Rivenq

*Nathan Gunn (+14)*

*Samuel Ramey (+9)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

Rod Gilfry (+5)

Charles Castronovo (+3)
*Andrew Richards (+3)*

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Andreas Scholl (+2)

Topi Lehtipuu (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
#14 Nicolas Rivenq

*Nathan Gunn (+15)*

*Samuel Ramey (+10)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

Rod Gilfry (+5)

*Andrew Richards (+4)*

Charles Castronovo (+3)

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Andreas Scholl (+2)

Topi Lehtipuu (+1)
__________________


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
#14 Nicolas Rivenq

*Nathan Gunn (+16)*

Samuel Ramey (+10)

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

Rod Gilfry (+5)

*Andrew Richards (+5)*

*Charles Castronovo (+4)*

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Andreas Scholl (+2)

Topi Lehtipuu (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
#14 Nicolas Rivenq

*Nathan Gunn (+17)*

*Samuel Ramey (+11)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

*Andrew Richards (+6)*

Rod Gilfry (+5)

Charles Castronovo (+4)

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Andreas Scholl (+2)

Topi Lehtipuu (+1)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
#14 Nicolas Rivenq

*Nathan Gunn (+18)*

Samuel Ramey (+11)

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)

*Andrew Richards (+7)*

Rod Gilfry (+5)
*Charles Castronovo (+5)*

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Andreas Scholl (+2)

Topi Lehtipuu (+1)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

#01 Jonas Kaufmann
#02 Plácido Domingo
#03 Simon Keenlyside
#04 Dmitri Hvorostovsky
#05 John Relyea
#06 Ruggero Raimondi
#07 Jose Carreras
#08 Christopher Maltman
#09 Mariusz Kwiecień
#10 Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
#11 Guido Loconsolo
#12 Paata Burchuladze
#13 Erwin Schrott
#14 Nicolas Rivenq

*Nathan Gunn (+19)*

*Samuel Ramey (+12)*

Mikhail Petrenko (+8)
*Andrew Richards (+8)*

Rod Gilfry (+5)
Charles Castronovo (+5)

Ian Bostridge (+2)
Andreas Scholl (+2)

Topi Lehtipuu (+1)


----------



## ursinha (Sep 23, 2011)

I confess to joining this site simply to vote for Raimondi. I will never forget the first time a friend and I saw him in the film Don Giovanni. We sat there in utter silence for three hours, drove home in a daze and I've never recovered. Just bought yet another new DVD set of that particular film - so, I guess he gets my vote. Oh, his voice ain't too bad either.....but those eyes.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

ursinha said:


> I confess to joining this site simply to vote for Raimondi. I will never forget the first time a friend and I saw him in the film Don Giovanni. We sat there in utter silence for three hours, drove home in a daze and I've never recovered. Just bought yet another new DVD set of that particular film - so, I guess he gets my vote. Oh, his voice ain't too bad either.....but those eyes.


 Ursinha... Portuguese for Little Girl Bear? Where are you from?
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

ursinha said:


> I confess to joining this site simply to vote for Raimondi. I will never forget the first time a friend and I saw him in the film Don Giovanni. We sat there in utter silence for three hours, drove home in a daze and I've never recovered. Just bought yet another new DVD set of that particular film - so, I guess he gets my vote. Oh, his voice ain't too bad either.....but those eyes.


Γειά σου ursinha from another dyed-in-the-wool Raimondi fan. I actually love his voice as much as his appearance.

He is totally gorgeous in this too:


----------

